# 1977 Marshall JMP 50



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I just saw one posted on craigslist. $1900 with a marshall 4x12 slant cab. What do we think about that? Does anybody have any sound clips?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

which model? Could be the 1987 or 2204. I love the JMP 2203 and 2204's...they are my favorite Marshalls.

The 1987 is the 4 input non-master volume model and the 2204 is the 2-input master volume version


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

It is the 1987. Now, is that the model number? The guy said it is a 1977 amp. 

thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> It is the 1987. Now, is that the model number? The guy said it is a 1977 amp.
> 
> thanks


1987 is the model number.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

So what can you tell me about this amp Jeff? Is it the amp I'm looking for? Classic VH/ZZ Top/Aerosmith tones? My concern is how loud I hear they are. I am more of a bedroom rock star lol.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> So what can you tell me about this amp Jeff? Is it the amp I'm looking for? Classic VH/ZZ Top/Aerosmith tones? My concern is how loud I hear they are. I am more of a bedroom rock star lol.


If you are a bedroom rock star, I'd suggest an Marshall 18 Watt combo. There was a used on at L&M, I'm not sure if it's still there.

It's right at your budget.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

pickslide said:


> So what can you tell me about this amp Jeff? Is it the amp I'm looking for? Classic VH/ZZ Top/Aerosmith tones? My concern is how loud I hear they are. I am more of a bedroom rock star lol.


The 1987 is ear bleed loud in a small space and has no master, and its pretty bright...long way from a bedroom amp. 

The 1987 is a super classic rock amp, as for sound clips, its THE Marshall sound you hear on all the 70's classic rock albums (or the hundred watter (the 1959), but they sound a lot alike). It has medium gain, but more with the channels bridged.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. Sounds like this is a great amp, but not the one for me. I am leaning towards a peters or a mojave.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Definitely NOT a bedroom amp. I have owned one for many years now and I can only use it when I need a bunch of volume. But what a sound!!!!!!!
Pure classic Marshall. I have it for sale right now, but I am considering keeping it.
Pete


----------

